# Another new member



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Dudes,
New member alert!
My name is Tim Leppert, I have been in the hobby for around twenty years. I live in the K.C. area, I am the captain of the Independence Mo. Fray team, I also am very involved in two local clubs, The Kansas Cty AFX grand national series, and MAHOR.
Mostly interested in Pancake stuff. Also I'm a budding track builder, I will try to post some pics as I get the chance.
I also offer a armature blueprinting service, for pancake arms.
I will try to post links for the websites, as I get the chance.

sincerly,
Tim Leppert


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Welcome, Tim! I've seen your name around the Yahoo HO World board, among other places...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

From one Nebie here to another.....Welcome aboard!!

Sure wish i had your kind of experience...........Its all pretty new to me beyond my slight experience in the early 70's...........cant remember much about the seventies...hmmm I think it was the 70's.......maybe it was the 60's hmmmm when was woodstock again???   :wave:


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

AFXToo Wrote:
"Holy cow, now we're talking! TJet Nation has arrived. I hope you don't mind us firing some serious questions about how to make a TJet go fast your way."

Well thanks for the welcome, Although, If you want to make a t-jet go fast, Just sink a Mean Green in it!
But seriously, It's not that hard to do. If you have the time. You also must learn to see potential in a combination. If you throw together a car, and it shows promise in one area, chances are, It's worth the time.
If you have time, you can go fast. Also, remember to practice driving. I try to set a lap number, and then drive as fast as I can WITHOUT WRECKING. When I do wreck, I try to figure out what made me wreck. front end popping, loose rear, not enough brake, etc.Fix it, then try again.

And remember,
It's all in the shoes


----------

